

Watch an Entire Building Get Turned into an Interactive Rubik's Cube - OwGrk
http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/watch_an_entire_building_get_turned_into_an_interactive_rubiks_cube_26008.asp

======
louthy
At Burning Man a few years ago they had a massive Rubik's cube installation.
There were 3 control points spread around the cube, and the people at the
control points had to collaborate to solve the puzzle. Very cool.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IdX6UlClGg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IdX6UlClGg)
(Unfortunately the video is side-on, but you get the idea)

And it was solved:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GC13nB_P7A](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GC13nB_P7A)

------
cjfont
Cute, but it has to be annoying to try to solve a Rubik's Cube without being
able to flip it around. Also, not sure if it's due to the quality of the
photos, but the colors seem a bit difficult to distinguish. But hey it's art,
so who cares about any of that?

~~~
NoodleIncident
The video shows people turning the cube as a whole to see the other sides.

------
XorNot
Build the cube from Cube instead.

